# bbq dessert ideas?



## corazon (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll be going to a bbq on Sat.  From what they hear, I'm the "dessert queen."  uh-oh, what have I gotten myself into?  I'd usually make something fancy pants but we are beyond broke right now and I can't afford to go buy any ingredients.  That being said, what can I make that would impress but I could make with mostly staples?  I'm thinking about the http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/rec-deep-dark-chocolate-cake-18055.html?highlight=deep+dark+chocolate+cake it's a hershey's recipe that sierra posted a while back.  It's good but I want to explore my options.  Any ideas?  It needs to travel well and though we'll be in town most of the day, I'll probably stick whatever it is in a cooler while we putz around.  Thanks!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 14, 2006)

Fruit crumbles (cobblers) would be good, too.  They are also good chilled and served with whipped cream or vanilla ice cream.  I have a recipe here using apples but equally delicious with peaches, apricots, various berries.


----------



## VickiQ (Jul 14, 2006)

We're having a BBQ on July 22-I decided to be a little smarter this year and only make desserts that don't require refridgeration.I have started making and freezing and variety of bar cookies.I was thinking of making the same chocolate cake as you posted- it is a good one!!!! and also a 7-up cake.Hope all is well with everyone -things have been a little hectic here.Denis and Lauire set a wedding date for August 18 of next year and Kiersten is walking a very thin line with her anorexia- she has is working 2 jobs which I think is more than she can handle -she is miserable but won't quit either.Sorry this post wen in the wrong direction!!! Corazon I hope I helped you a little bit here- You ARE the DESSERT queen and there are pictures here to prove it!!!!!LOve and energy, Vicki


----------



## Gretchen (Jul 14, 2006)

When I read "BBQ" I read "pulled pork, Carolina style", but I am assuming this is a "cook out".  A Carolina BBQ would have a banana pudding for dessert--and that would be probably different and delicious.  Another idea on your chocolate cake would be a Texas sheet cake. There is little better than that, I think.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 14, 2006)

*Rhubarb dream bars  (TNT)*
















 Crust
2c flour
3/4c powdered sugar
1c butter

Filling:
4c diced rhubarb
4 or 5 eggs (I've always used five)
2c sugar
1/2c flour
1/2t salt

 Directions:
 Cut the butter into the flour and sugar mixture with
a pastry blender until it makes pea sized granules.

Press into a jelly roll pan, 10" x 15", or for thicker
bars, a 9" x 13" pan.

Bake the crust at 350 degrees for 15 minutes.

After baking the crust, butter the edges of the pan.

---------------
Spread the rhubarb evenly on the baked crust.

In a blender, mix the eggs, sugar, flour and salt to
make the custard mixture.

Pour the custard mixture on the rhubarb.

Bake at 350 degrees for 40 - 45 minutes (10 x 15" pan)
or for 50-55 minutes (9 x 13" pan).


Everytime I make these people say "oh I don't like rhubarb" but, they love this dessert.


----------



## corazon (Jul 14, 2006)

Thank for the ideas!  I wanted to make the http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/tnt-summer-berry-cake-23915.html but I can't afford to spend that much on berries or a drive into town to get them.  We have a tiny store up the road, I'll go see what they have.  Maybe I'll be lucky with rhubarb and tons of cheap berries.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 14, 2006)

I second a fruit cobbler/crumble/grunt/clafouti - whatever you want to call it.

This time of year, all sorts of wonderful soft summer fruits are in season - why not take full advantage of them.

I try to save chocolate-type desserts for the cooler months of the year.


----------



## corazon (Jul 14, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I second a fruit cobbler/crumble/grunt/clafouti - whatever you want to call it.
> 
> This time of year, all sorts of wonderful soft summer fruits are in season - why not take full advantage of them.
> 
> I try to save chocolate-type desserts for the cooler months of the year.


Chocolate is for all times of the year!  
I'd really like to make a wonderful fruity dessert.  Berries are in season here, rasps in particular.  I just don't plan on making the 45 min drive into town to get berries before the bbq tomorrow.  I have to have mostly everything on hand.  I have 1/2 a pint of blues and maybe some blackberries if they aren't moldy.  Any recipes that will use just a small amount of berries?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 14, 2006)

I could eat cheesecake any time of year too. But cheesecake is my dessert weapon of choice, my only weapon really. 

My wife makes this really good eclair cake. It's got french vanilla pudding, coolwhip, graham crackers, and chocolate frosting. It's awesome.


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 14, 2006)

I know what you mean about not buying extra ingredients.  Bummer isn't it! 

KansasGirl posted these many moons ago and they're wonderful.  They don't use berries but maybe you could use the small amount you have as garnish.  They'd keep well in a cooler.  I'd worry if you make a crisp/buckle type thing that if it's in a cooler ina  warm place for too long it might start to get soggy around the edges.  Anyway, this uses a fair amount of staples, as long as you have the Bailey's.  Have a good time Saturday! 

*Bailey’s Irish Cream Bars*

* *
1 ½ c flour
¾ tsp baking powder
¼ tsp salt
2/3 c butter, softened
¾ c brown sugar, packed
1 ½ tsp vanilla
2 eggs
½ c Bailey’s Irish Cream
1 c Pecans, chopped and toasted
½ c white chocolate chips
½ c semi-sweet chocolate chips
 
_Frosting:_
3 ½ c powdered sugar
6 Tbsp butter, softened
1 tsp vanilla
1/3 c Bailey’s Irish Cream (more or less as needed)
Pecan halves (for garnish), optional
 
Preheat oven to 350F.  Butter a 9x13” pan.
 
Combine flour, baking powder, and salt.  Set aside.
 
Beat together butter, brown sugar, and vanilla until light and fluffy.  Add eggs, beat well.
 
Alternately stir in flour mixture and Bailey’s until well blended.  Stir in nuts, white chips and chocolate chips.  Spread evenly in prepared pan.
 
Bake 20-25 minutes, or until inserted toothpick comes out clean.
 
_Frosting:_
 
Beat sugar, vanilla, butter and 3 Tbsp Bailey’s until smooth.  Add enough Bailey’s to make smooth, creamy frosting.
 
Spread over cooled cookies in pan.  Let set before cutting into 24 squares.  Top each square with a pecan half.


----------



## amber (Jul 14, 2006)

By "blues" do you mean blueberries?  If so, you could make a crumble with that if you have butter, flour, sugar on hand, or even a blueberry cake which is quite tasty with cream cheese frosting.


----------



## mudbug (Jul 14, 2006)

amber triggered my memory!  this cake is waay easy to make and should travel very well.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/maine-blueberry-gateau-14023.html?highlight=gateau


----------



## corazon (Jul 14, 2006)

that looks good mud but I don't think I have nearly enough blueberries. I'm saving that recipe, yours too PA!  They both look great.


----------

